# Von der Sex-Affäre zur Paris Fashion Week



## Stefan102 (27 Jan. 2012)

​
Was für eine Show! Auf den derzeitigen Haute Couture-Schauen der Paris Fashion Week wurde diese Woche auch zarte Lingerie vorgeführt. Das Label „Zahia“ schickte seine bildschönen Models in sündhaft knapper Wäsche über den Catwalk und sorgte mit viel nackter Haut für allerlei Aufsehen. Die Kollektions-Vorstellung des Labels war nicht zuletzt deshalb ein voller Erfolg! Wer sich zudem in der Promiwelt auskennt und weiß, wer mal mit wem liiert war, wird die Hauptperson auf dem Catwalk erkannt haben. Denn die Dame, die ihre Dessous-Kollektion vorstellte und dafür selbst äußerst spärlich bekleidet auf dem Laufsteg lief, war, wie RTL berichtet, Zahia Dehar (19), die ehemalige Prostituierte, die in einen Sex-Skandal mit Profi-Fußballer Franck Ribéry (28) verstrickt war.

Trotz dieses pikanten Details stand aber die Mode im Vordergrund und deshalb stellt sich angesichts der heißen Show die Frage: Müssen sich die Victoria's Secret-Models jetzt etwa warm anziehen? Wohl eher nicht, denn die weltberühmte Dessous-Show der Superlative steht außer Konkurrenz. Dennoch waren die Models der Zahia-Show und ihre fast unvorhandene Kleidung ein echter Blickfang. Absolutes Highlight der Kollektion war ein Kleid aus einem hautfarbenen, transparenten Stoff, auf welchen rosa Seidenblüten genäht worden waren. Der eine oder andere Zuschauer musste zweimal hinsehen, ehe er erkannte, dass die blonde Zahia nicht splitterfasernackt auf dem Laufsteg stand. Und auch die anderen Stücke der Kollektion waren mehr als luftig. Die Gäste erfreuten sich an blanken Hintern, Busenblitzer und viel Haut. Natürlich alles edel und in exklusiven Dessous verpackt! Zahia hat also den Sprung von einer umstrittenen Liebhaberin zur Designerin geschafft und sogar Lob von Karl Lagerfeld (78) eingeheimst, der von ihr sagt, sie verkörpere die „sehr französische Tradition der Galanterie“.

Die tollen Bilder findet Ihr natürlich hier bei uns:
http://www.celebboard.net/fashion-s...e-collection-launch-25-1-2012-x28-update.html
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------

